# Dollhouse floorplan fabric panel



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Cross posted on recomendation from another HTer 

I am on the hunt for something in particular--Keepsake Quilting had a fabric panel (at one time) that was a dollhouse floor plan, kind of like cheater's cloth. Anyone know what I'm talking about? I've tried to Google it and haven't found it?

EDITED TO ADD:

Okay, it kind of looks like this--

http://www.gamerugs.com/enlarge2.php?ref=19


----------

